# اريد شرح كامل لل pic 16f877a microcontroller



## نداء الشتاء (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
رجاء من الاخوه الكرام اريد شرح كامل لل pic 16f877a microcontroller 
مع شرح توصيل الدايرة بتاعته *
وايضا اريد توضيح كيف استخدمه فى برنامج microc
مع توضيح اى البورتات تستخدم كدخل وخرج دون حدوث مشاكل​


----------



## الأكاديري (9 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا كتاب للأستاذ المهندس الفاضل أحمد سمير الفايد جزاه الله عنا كل خير
إسمه# المفتاح البسيط للتعامل مع أنواع مختلفة من الميكروكنترولر#
تجده في المرفقات​


----------



## الأكاديري (9 سبتمبر 2010)

التتمة


----------



## علم الدين علي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هشام دكالي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هاوي العلوم (25 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هند هلالى (25 فبراير 2011)

اللينك ده data sheet
بتاع pic
http://search.datasheetcatalog.net/key/16F877A
اما عن البورات تستخدم كدخل فهى كلها
اما الخرج فانتى بتحديده فى البرمجة
اما البرمجة ه الميكرو سى
فهى سهلة جدا
مثلا:
لو حبيتى تقولى افتح واطفئ لمبة مثلا:
led1=1; delay_ms(1000); led1=0
هكذا......


----------



## saad_srs (26 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## uooranum (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاك اله خير الجزاء


----------



## فهدون (1 مارس 2011)

ضروري جداً الرجاء مساعدتي في معلومات حول الحساس ds1820 بالغة العربية عن فكرة عمله ومميزاتة وكيفية توصيله وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## الدين المعامله (19 مارس 2011)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## ادور (19 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك


----------



## جنا محمود (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## LAB_AHMED (19 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لك يا اخي


----------



## zahira (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير و جعل هذ العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## almgd (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر:56:


----------

